# Another Infinito CV Di finds a home



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

*Another Infinito CV Di2 finds a home*

After much debate I have found a stablemate for my Volagi Liscio2. I was looking for something still in the "endurance" range, but a little more spirited than the Volagi. Well, after just a few group rides on the Bianchi I can confirm it has really hit the mark! It is an interesting contrast to the Volagi in that it seems to flatten out the high frequency "buzz" better than the Volagi whereas the Volagi has a bit more of a "plush" feel than the CV. I spec'd it with Ultegra Di-2 and Enve 3.4 clinchers (of which I can't say enough good about at this early juncture). If you are even considering the CV, I can confirm it is worth the coin.

The obligatory "garage door" shot:










The Liscio by comparison (yeah, I know. I dropped the stem after about 50 miles)


----------



## freefall_junkie (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice bike! Loving my Infinito CV Di after 6 months. The infinito definitely wins over the Volagi in the looks department


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah. One is more like a sport/utility long haul model, the other a luxury/sports car. Both ride and handle really, really nicely!


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

*Beautiful bikes*

I am looking/comparing both of these bikes and you have them both. Any more thoughts, after a year? I can only pick one, darn it. I ride an average of 50+ miles and there is a substantial amount of climbing in my area? I am not racing but want a bike that can handle downhill speed.
Thank you.
Lori





vic bastige said:


> Yeah. One is more like a sport/utility long haul model, the other a luxury/sports car. Both ride and handle really, really nicely!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

pinchl said:


> I am looking/comparing both of these bikes and you have them both. Any more thoughts, after a year? I can only pick one, darn it. I ride an average of 50+ miles and there is a substantial amount of climbing in my area? I am not racing but want a bike that can handle downhill speed.
> Thank you.
> Lori


My wife assures me that her Colnago C-59 climbs extremely well. She also consistently beats everybody she rides with (including me) on the downhills. I tested a C-59, and I can say that it is more comfortable than any other bicycle I've tried....except for my Infinito CV, of course. If the price of the C-59 doesn't drive you to the poorhouse, it's worth a look.


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, and your wife. I will take a look. I am getting so confused. I believe I can demo the Colnago.


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

I can see why your wife assures you that her bike is the best, and why she is so fast. That is a fine bike $$.  I had a hard time finding one in my size let alone finding a C50 to demo around here. I ride all Campy on my Mapei and I love it, can you tell me what your wife has on her bike? Just curious. I am ready to get something new, my bike is a little long for me and I am all out of tweaking options. 
Best


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Not a big Bianchi fan personally, but beyond splitting hairs... IMO the CV is arguably among the best practical choices one has period. Especially if you remove the $$ from the term practical in that equation. 

After test riding one, I came away with feeling this frame makes all the big tire / low air / big volume tire discussions moot, totally moot. Especially considering I am 215lb and test rode the bike with 23C tires and watched and made them put 125 lb air in the tires to experience the worst ride it had to offer most probably.

Except my Y-Foil of the last century, no bike I have ridden absorbed road buzz like the CV does. You want that comfort, test ride one of those. I did not buy it due to a fit compromise for me, being between sizes and not wiling to compromise. [Got custom instead]


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

pinchl said:


> I am looking/comparing both of these bikes and you have them both. Any more thoughts, after a year? I can only pick one, darn it. I ride an average of 50+ miles and there is a substantial amount of climbing in my area? I am not racing but want a bike that can handle downhill speed.
> Thank you.
> Lori


Yes. The Bianchi made the Volagi obsolete. Slightly better ride quality and stiffer where it matters. Sold the Volagi as good as it was and bought a Cervelo S3 as a foil to my Infinito and couldn't be happier with both bikes. Also, Bianchi's warranty coverage is FANTASTIC. Sweat had caused a blister in the paint where the cable exits the top tube. They replaced the frame on only a picture. New rig:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

pinchl said:


> I can see why your wife assures you that her bike is the best, and why she is so fast. That is a fine bike $$.  I had a hard time finding one in my size let alone finding a C50 to demo around here. I ride all Campy on my Mapei and I love it, can you tell me what your wife has on her bike? Just curious. I am ready to get something new, my bike is a little long for me and I am all out of tweaking options.
> Best


Sorry for the slow response, but I've been vacationing from my computer for the past couple weeks. Ah, the joys of the non-digital world! Anyway, my wife's C-59 is SuperRecord Mechanical Eleven with Reynolds ThirtyTwo model tubular wheels. Then again, groupset-wise, she prefers the Campagnolo Athena Eleven that she fastened onto her fifteen year old Colnago Dream.


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry, I took a break from salivating over bicycles and recovering from rotator cuff surgery. Thanks for the reply. I'm with your wife, I tried a Trek Madone so I could check out Ultegra, and wasn't a fan of either. I will stick with Campagnolo. I just need to choose a bike and get on with it.


----------

